# Lap Peritoneal Dialysis Cath Placement



## sls (Oct 17, 2014)

When my doctor does a Lap Peritoneal Dialysis Cath Placement he may also do a Lap Epiploectomy or a Lap Colopexy.  There is no Laparoscopic code for either procedure.  Does anyone know if these would be included in the primary procedure or code the unlisted Lap codes???


----------



## cynthiabrown (Oct 21, 2014)

bundled


----------

